# Tamron 35-150 F2.8-4 Di



## Hobby (Dec 13, 2019)

Does anyone have experience with the Tamron 35-150 F2.8-4.0 on a 80D/90D? 
Is image quality better than the Canon EF-s 18-135 F3.5-5.6 nano-usm?
Anybody who has both and can compare or could give some valuable feedback?
I have read some reviews. I have the Canon. Should I buy the Tamron? I could also use it on my 6D for travel.


----------



## slclick (Jan 7, 2020)

My friend has one, I have heard only a few tidbits but he loves it on his 6D2 and not so much on his 60D. imho, it's a great FF focal zoom length. Not everyone goes super wide or long as I for one am mostly a 24-135 shooter. As for quality, I'd look at Bryans review on TDP. Tammy's have come a long way, especially the G2's. I'm not hesitant about them myself any longer.


----------

